# dark orange on melanotan 2



## whitekoala (Oct 20, 2013)

on my last course of melanotan 2 i turned orange.

I tanned everyday outside and used .25mg 2-3x per week.

Any tips on how to avoid going orange?? Maybe use more?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Definitely, need to use much more this time and use the sunbed for longer as well


----------



## whitekoala (Oct 20, 2013)

http://s30.postimg.org/6q8o4581d/****ening.jpg


----------



## whitekoala (Oct 20, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Definitely, need to use much more this time and use the sunbed for longer as well


My theory is.

Since im pale as hell My body produces phelomelanin ( the orange one). By tanning too much and not enough mt2 im getting a tan but my natural melanin is overpowering...

Will be running .25mg ED and tan once a week or so


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

My reply was sarcastic and meant to be taken tongue in cheek.

I've no experience with MT2 so can't comment on the best way to use it.

I use a sunbed for 12mins every 2 weeks and add a tan accelerator cream


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Stubell said:


> Hi, I tried a new product [url removed] and it works a treat
> 
> Enjoy and Happy new year to all !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


>


what a waste of spam!! :lol:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

whitekoala said:


> My theory is.
> 
> Since im pale as hell My body produces phelomelanin ( the orange one). By tanning too much and not enough mt2 im getting a tan but my natural melanin is overpowering...
> 
> Will be running .25mg ED and tan once a week or so


I think you are spot on mate.

I can get a tan with MT2 and plenty of UV rays, (natural sun tans me better than beds), but I never get the really dark colour that those with naturally superior melanin achieve.


----------

